
How React.js Outperforms Angular.js - mhr_online
http://ewebdesign.com/react-js-angular-js/
======
smt88
Something weird about this article (that I found interesting, anyway):

The author looks like a native English speaker, yet the content clearly isn't
written by one. After doing a bit of poking around, I discovered she's not a
real person.

Her Twitter and Quora profiles have different photos on them. She's also not
on LinkedIn or any other social network. Her only online presence is a bunch
of these marketing-ish articles.

~~~
shash7
"React.js aims to call itself as the “V” in MNCS" What??

Definitely something fishy going on here.

------
holly_kx
The green logo is RactiveJS, not React.js

